# Mkvdubbin's MKV Jetta Meets the earth



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok I made this post like 5 times and lost it because of stupid computer issues so no BS here's pics


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

please paint your horrible looking valance


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

I painted it when I had it off to repair some minor damage to the front bumper and headlight. I wanted to try it out and honestly I'm not crazy about it either many others said they did like it buI will be painting it satin black on the first warm day. I like simple clean style and I agree it makes the front to busy


----------



## timebomb0220 (Jun 7, 2009)

yoo that last picture looked so familar i know where that is! haha, ur from coram dude? im from selden! how have i never seen u?!:thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

:beer:car looks good:thumbup: like you said paint the valence satin, along with that other white part up by the grill and shell be all set


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually while I am definatly painting the valence the trim on the side grilles and stripe are going to stay white. I like the white it's a theme my car follows inside as well I will post pics later. And in advance I'd like to let everyone know that yes my emblems are upside down and yes I like it :laugh: in addition I don't really know why so don't ask:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks great! If you were going to do a white/black theme, then I'd just vinyl the roof white and keep the white smiley... do everything else black :thumbup:


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

timebomb0220 said:


> yoo that last picture looked so familar i know where that is! haha, ur from coram dude? im from selden! how have i never seen u?!:thumbup:


 Werd bunkers at camp hero. I go to stony brook so I rent a house in coram with a few friends. I'm from Baldwin originally an I'm a member of Dubs of Queens as well as LIMKV so I usually haunt places west of here. My family bought a farm in riverhead where I will live after this semester. Info will be Availible soon for DUBs On The Farm a show/event planned for later in the season. Another reason I'm hard to find is I might be driving any of these things as well 
































Note on jagardon my hood scoop PO did it and I haven't done anything to it yet it's got a vette motor though


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice. Really meeting the earth though?.. Front looks flush. What's your management/struts?


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

damn I was hoping to get away with my title without being questioned. no not exactly the earth yet my sub frame is less then 1/4 inch from the ground . I have all my fender wells in still so the wheels rest on them I believe in can get it on the ground with relative ease. I have modified FK coil overs with universal bags front and rear. Easy street autopilot management and easy street 3/8 manifolds. 5 gal tank with aux fitting and 2 compressors a 380c and a 444c. the 380 is my friends im using it until I buy a second 444c. I will post more pics of the set up later


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

MKVdubbin said:


> damn I was hoping to get away with my title without being questioned. no not exactly the earth yet my sub frame is less then 1/4 inch from the ground . I have all my fender wells in still so the wheels rest on them I believe in can get it on the ground with relative ease. I have modified FK coil overs with universal bags front and rear. Easy street autopilot management and easy street 3/8 manifolds. 5 gal tank with aux fitting and 2 compressors a 380c and a 444c. the 380 is my friends im using it until I buy a second 444c. I will post more pics of the set up later


 All good.. looks like just a little camber in the rear? Looking forward to more pics. :thumbup:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

preferably ... remove all white and continue from there 

does look good though


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

MKVdubbin said:


>


 nice W123 got euro headlamps I see


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> nice W123 got euro headlamps I see


Indeed they are, Thank you :thumbup: although its actually a C123 because its a coupe it needs wheels and stance to be really dope but it's fun to cruise in( slowly) it runs on waste veggie oil. Go Green


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> All good.. looks like just a little camber in the rear? Looking forward to more pics. :thumbup:


the camber in the rear is only what's caused by the suspension being laid out I've done nothing extra to camber the rear. In addition I removed my fender wells and modified the bumper/lip mounts now there's nothing holding the tires up it's officially on the ground I will verify the bolt to ground contact with pics later. The lip(which is stock) now rests on the ground as well


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice Cabrio :thumbup:
Nice MKV :thumbup:


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

MKVdubbin said:


> Note on jagardon my hood scoop PO did it and I haven't done anything to it yet it's got a vette motor though


i say you stance this thing.. :laugh:... that looks clean for an older car


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks man its actually super clean only 43,000 miles since 1987. Im also resonably sure its the nicest omni in existance since the rest rotted by 93 :laugh: Id love to lay it out on some super old school wheels like 13x8. Its my daily so the jetta can stay safe in the garage plus its so mint i cant bring myself to mod it. Who knows might have to bag it one day


----------

